# Please help me to configure Netis modem for BSNL Broadband.



## svmpua (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello. I subscribed for the BSNL 800 plan last week. But I am unable to configure my modem+router for accessing the internet. This is my modem ->*www.flipkart.com/netis-dl4311-n150-wireless-modem-router/p/itmdu4tzzzqrz2vq?pid=RTRDU4TZZZQRZ2VQ&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=dl+4311&ref=584772a6-0b79-4656-8c00-fedfd7caf188

I have 0 knowledge in doing this type of things. Please help me.

I know that I have to type  192.168.1.1 in the address bar. But after that what??
When I type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar I get this -> *s30.postimg.org/4h9mysnn5/image.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 17, 2014)

first of all no offence but this is one shitty wifi adsl router.this is the 1st time i have heard of netis modem.you could have got tp-link W8951 or asus N10S.as for config just go to setup(or advanced) & look for PVC connection setting page.there check if any connection has values 0(vpi value) & 35(vci value) in its name or properties.if yes then just enter bsnl username/password in its properties else select a PVC connection & change its vpi & vci values to 0 & 35 respectively along with bsnl username/password in its properties.


----------

